# [FIX] CIFS support for Alpha1



## krisp (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have compiled the cifs and slow_work modules for the stock CM7 alpha 1 kernel. Flash the linked update using CWM Recovery (Install ZIP file from SD Card) to install the modules and an init.d script to load them at boot, and you will be able to mount CIFS filesystems using CifsManager.

http://www.multiupload.com/4YCDQLIUXE

Enjoy!


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh thank you so much 

Does this also add a mount->busybox symlink?

What about the r/o permission on '/' or do we have to explitly set the mount point to a node on a writable partition? (not a biggie, but would be nice to know up-front)


----------



## krisp (Oct 10, 2011)

This doesn't create the symlink for mount. If you still need it you can use the built-in terminal emulator:

$ su
# busybox mount /system -oremount,rw
# ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/mount
# ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/umount
# mount /system -oremount,ro


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

p.s. Can you post some instructions on how to build additional modules? I'm sure that this won't be the first time we will need to build one


----------



## kerrylau (Aug 24, 2011)

Krisp, I am interested in building my own driver. Where can I get kernel source code and the toolchain? Thanks.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

can you include nls_utf8.ko in the patch? i have network shares that contains utf8 charset...thx!!!


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Got it installed and cifsmanager can now mount - thanks 

I've just tried VitalPlayer to play some AVIs over the network, but it is not too good when the network glitches - Anyone know of a good media player than can buffer then network file?


----------



## krisp (Oct 10, 2011)

For those who want to build their own modules/need a toolchain, I followed the cyanogenmod guide for compiling the kernel which is available at:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Building_Kernel_from_source

I used the toolchain that is linked under "Download ARM EABI Toolchain (Optional)".

The CCOMPILER environment variable was slightly different than what was listed:

$CCOMPILER = "$HOME/CodeSourcery/Sourcery_G++_Lite/bin/arm-none-eabi-"

The rest of the steps are the same. I had to make some changes to get CIFS to work (remove round_jiffies) and compile slow_work as a module, but they are all well documented if you have reasonable google-fu.

As for the kernel source, grab it from http://opensource.palm.com/3.0.2/index.html (don't forget to patch in the palm kernel patches)


----------



## krisp (Oct 10, 2011)

> can you include nls_utf8.ko in the patch? i have network shares that contains utf8 charset...thx!!!


I compiled nls_utf8.ko for you: http://www.multiupload.com/PX61U67X4H

You will need to gunzip the module and move it to /system/lib/modules and then edit /system/etc/init.d/99cifsmodules, adding a line to insmod it.


----------



## touring10 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You ThankYou ThankYou!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Now I can access my network drive


----------



## badabeezy (Oct 14, 2011)

THANKS!! I got this working and can mount my movies share from my Unraid box but my big problem is that I have a bunch of 1080p MKVs that I want to play off the network. All the video players I have tried revert to software decoding when playing off of LAN which I am assuming is a buffering issue.

Does anyone know of a video player app that can hardware decode over LAN?

I realize this might be a bit off topic but I am assuming most people that are mounting network shares are doing so for media.


----------



## dirtymole (Oct 17, 2011)

krisp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have compiled the cifs and slow_work modules for the stock CM7 alpha 1 kernel. Flash the linked update using CWM Recovery (Install ZIP file from SD Card) to install the modules and an initrd script to load them at boot, and you will be able to mount CIFS filesystems using CifsManager.
> 
> ...


Thanks for creating this for us all. I have applied the update through CWM and it has copied the files correctly, however it still not let me mount any shares using CIFS Manager. I am unsure what you mean by the "initrd script" I get that it loads on boot, but am a Linux novice and have no idea what I'm doing to l!

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

I keep getting a mount: not found error. Everything seems to be installed correctly. I'm a bit perplexed, if anyone has any suggestions it would be appreciated.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

dirtymole said:


> Thanks for creating this for us all. I have applied the update through CWM and it has copied the files correctly, however it still not let me mount any shares using CIFS Manager. I am unsure what you mean by the "initrd script" I get that it loads on boot, but am a Linux novice and have no idea what I'm doing to l!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Keep up the good work!


the boot up script need to insmod /system/lib/modules/cifs.ko (and anything else that need to load)
alternatively, cifsmanager will load it for you first if you go into settings


----------



## whemming (Oct 13, 2011)

krisp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have compiled the cifs and slow_work modules for the stock CM7 alpha 1 kernel. Flash the linked update using CWM Recovery (Install ZIP file from SD Card) to install the modules and an init.d script to load them at boot, and you will be able to mount CIFS filesystems using CifsManager.
> 
> ...


You rock!!!! Thanks so much


----------



## whemming (Oct 13, 2011)

1981suede said:


> I keep getting a mount: not found error. Everything seems to be installed correctly. I'm a bit perplexed, if anyone has any suggestions it would be appreciated.


Re-download the CM7 zip file and re-apply..This has been fixed


----------



## dirtymole (Oct 17, 2011)

whemming said:


> Re-download the CM7 zip file and re-apply..This has been fixed


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

whemming said:


> Re-download the CM7 zip file and re-apply..This has been fixed


Great, its now mounted but only root explorer can see the folders. Gah, this is not my day!


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

OK a few notes:

1) The symlinks for mount->busybox and unmount->busybox need to be setup (may already be fixed in latest install - if not, see below)
2) Before using cifsmanager, create a mount point (folder) under /sdcard - I created /sdcards/mnt/<mount point>
3) When using cifsmanager, set the mount point to be /sdcard/<mount point> NOT /mnt/cifs/<mount point>

2 & 3 are needed because a) '/' is read-only and b) /sdcard/ is accessible without using root explorer

I have found MX Video Player works extremely well playing AVI files over WiFi



krisp said:


> (Ed: I've corrected to commands to include a space after '-o' and simplified the symlinks)
> $ su
> # busybox mount /system -o remount,rw
> # cd /system/xbin
> ...


----------



## farsheedj (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Krisp.This worked for me.I can now mount my samba through cifs manager.
Any chance you can compile a tun.ko to try to connect openvpn.


----------



## Rhyzar (Sep 3, 2011)

"farsheedj said:


> Thanks Krisp.This worked for me.I can now mount my samba through cifs manager.
> Any chance you can compile a tun.ko to try to connect openvpn.


I have used VPN Connections ( http://code.google.com/p/get-a-robot-vpnc ) which uses tun.ko, and it works perfect connecting to a Cisco ASA with ipsec.


----------



## transistor (Oct 15, 2011)

"krisp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have compiled the cifs and slow_work modules for the stock CM7 alpha 1 kernel. Flash the linked update using CWM Recovery (Install ZIP file from SD Card) to install the modules and an init.d script to load them at boot, and you will be able to mount CIFS filesystems using CifsManager.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this module!

Streaming from my synology nas to moboplayer works like a charm!


----------



## farsheedj (Oct 14, 2011)

Rhyzar said:


> I have used VPN Connections ( http://code.google.com/p/get-a-robot-vpnc ) which uses tun.ko, and it works perfect connecting to a Cisco ASA with ipsec.


I installed it but I cannot find tun.ko in the install. Where is tun.ko located,as with i want to use openvpn which asks for a path to tun.ko.


----------



## killerno (Oct 14, 2011)

hi guys,

first of all, thanks for the cifs support. I tried to install the utf8 charstet file, followed the instructions set up the premissions, rebooted, but still not working for me unfortunately Do you have any advise? I see the folders with utf8 characters as a single file.
thanks for the help



krisp said:


> I compiled nls_utf8.ko for you: http://www.multiupload.com/PX61U67X4H
> 
> You will need to gunzip the module and move it to /system/lib/modules and then edit /system/etc/init.d/99cifsmodules, adding a line to insmod it.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

killerno said:


> hi guys,
> 
> first of all, thanks for the cifs support. I tried to install the utf8 charstet file, followed the instructions set up the premissions, rebooted, but still not working for me unfortunately Do you have any advise? I see the folders with utf8 characters as a single file.
> thanks for the help


You forgot to add insmod /system/lib/modules/nls_utf8.ko to the 99cifsmodules file....or did you?


----------



## killerno (Oct 14, 2011)

hi,

i put this line as well. I can't understand what is wrong. :_con: Shall I need a new cifs.ko?



lolento said:


> You forgot to add insmod /system/lib/modules/nls_utf8.ko to the 99cifsmodules file....or did you?


----------



## sealwolfy (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,
I have CM7 alpha2.1 installed. I am trying to get my HP Touchpad to stream TV shows off my DINK DNS-323 NAS drive. I have installed the linked modules using CWM Recovery from the SD Card but what is this init.d script to load them at boot? Can anyone tell me the detail instruction how to do that please? Thank you.

Update: I have gotten CIFS manager to work and now able to stream from my NAS but when I list a folder directory, the special character filenames are showing as ?????. I have pointed cifsmanager Path to cifs.ko: to /system/lib/modules/nls_utf8.ko . Any help is appreciated. Thanks.



krisp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have compiled the cifs and slow_work modules for the stock CM7 alpha 1 kernel. Flash the linked update using CWM Recovery (Install ZIP file from SD Card) to install the modules and an init.d script to load them at boot, and you will be able to mount CIFS filesystems using CifsManager.
> 
> ...


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

fwiw I posted a cifs module for a3 for testing. see http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=533&start=100


----------



## sealwolfy (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone successfully make it work to display Chinese filename?


----------

